# Heart shaped nose



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Petunia has a nose that has sort of a line down the middle and is shaped like a heart. Look at my signature and you'll notice it. Does anyone elses maltese have this? I think it's cute and makes her very unique lol


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, I see that. How cute, I thought it was a piece of hair going down her little nose









My Billy has heart-shaped eyes


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL it IS a piece of hair growing down her nose, no no it's on top of her nose there's a split, you can't see it in the picture, but her nose actually IS heart shaped as your Billy's eyes are lol


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Oh, I see that. How cute, I thought it was a piece of hair going down her little nose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">




























Did you just now do that?! Now that's some quick thinkin'!!</span>


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> LOL it IS a piece of hair growing down her nose, no no it's on top of her nose there's a split, you can't see it in the picture, but her nose actually IS heart shaped as your Billy's eyes are lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































We need a close-up nose shot. I want to see the "love" nose











> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=363339
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ~ That was Billy's Valentine, to SM, a couple years ago. At Christmas time, he has Christmas Tree eyes


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Howdy!

When Chomper was a little pup, I posted about his heart shaped nose......and here is his pic!!*


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! Tunie is such a cutie patutie!!!

I see the heart-nose. Is that cute or what. This pic really shows the shape. I love it!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

YEAH that's the pic I was talking about. Isn't that funny? It's such a "defined" nose!

She's very unique lol.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

That is one cute nose







I love maltese nose


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

GREAT now I am gonna have to pay more attention to noses... Tunie sure has a cute one!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I didn't notice her nose in your previous pictures. How cute!!!




Joy


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

What a precious little heart shaped nose your baby has














That is just too cute


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

> Oh, I see that. How cute, I thought it was a piece of hair going down her little nose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a pisser!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww hehe that is just so cute.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> OMG!!! Tunie is such a cutie patutie!!!
> 
> I see the heart-nose. Is that cute or what. This pic really shows the shape. I love it!!![/B]


Well







I'll be







It is shaped like a heart


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

How precious! A real love dog


----------

